# Guessing the Date for the Results



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 23, 2012)

Just a little fun idea while we all wait.....

Anyone want to start the guessing on the release date?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 23, 2012)

This might help the guesstimate:



snobum said:


> Here are the dates from October (test date Oct 28): http://i.imgur.com/nnAXi.png


----------



## EAM85 (Apr 23, 2012)

I guess June 20 for VA


----------



## Insaf (Apr 24, 2012)

_Oct 2011exam - for Michigan, it took 46 days (result directly from NCEES). So my guess around May 30._


----------



## CntrSnr2001 (May 7, 2012)

Don't forget there are less holidays for this wait period than for the oct test! Let's hope that actually means something, though. LOL


----------



## ihkls (May 7, 2012)

My co-worker took the April 2011 exam on 4/8/2011 and he got the result from NCEES on 5/7/2011. It's about a month. I hope it will be the same this year.


----------



## elminses (May 9, 2012)

my guess is May 21st for Illinois results


----------



## DetroitEE (May 18, 2012)

Well, it looks like we'll all be waiting until after Memorial Day. http://www.ncees.org/About_NCEES/News/News_Pages/Update_on_April_2012_exam_scores.php

The scores were released by this time last year, I'm not sure what happened this year.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 21, 2012)

Well, if I received a passing grade then the computer system probably crashed and the temperature of the underworld got significantly cooler.

Just my thoughts..... :15: :mf_Flush: :vadar:


----------

